# Shes going to keep me guessing



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 16, 2014)

Goldie is at around 65-70 days (she went on for 14 days so im not sure when to count from) and is still keeping us guessing. Vet scanned internally and said he won't give me an answer because he doesn't think he is getting in far enough, this was very early on.

Tried a wee foal 38 tonight and it came up with a faint line that faded away but came back again, but is very very faint.

She was teased several times when she has been showing "signs" but the signs have lasted a day, and shes refusing cover. Due to get teased again on Tuesday.

Just wish i could see into the future!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 16, 2014)

I wish I could see into the future as well. Would be a very wonderful power to hold.

best of luck with goldie , hope she has taken for you


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the wee foal tests, as I've never used them. But several of the ladies here have experience with them, and hopefully they can give some advice.

Crossing my fingers she is pregnant, as it will be a pleasure watching her during her pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 17, 2014)

I have heard so many conflicting answers about it that i'm not convinced it works at all lol my next move is more teasing and just wainting and seeing. Will take her to the vet if she doesn't cover again, hopefully if there is something there he will be able to see it now it is bigger.


----------

